# Someone help



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

bounce: Does anybody know what kind of materials pastry chefs use for making a molds for chocolate showpieces.Now i know it has to be something special because it has to touch the food..ANYBODY ..


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I know what you mean but my mind is drawing a blank on details this morning. Theres a couple sites that sell mold making supplies.

Try: http://www.pcb-creation.fr/

http://www.auiswiss.com/

You also can buy this thru a couple schools....I think the french pastry school and thru Edwald Notter.


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey thanks for the infor.bye


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I also remember that J. Torres on FoodTV uses gelatin to mold chocolate bottles. You can look up how he does it at www.foodtv.com


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

try j.b.prince online


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

you can use a very dense aspic. Using powder and less water makes for a good mold. Aquire a piece to reproduce. Put inside a container and fill with mixture. Let it solidify.Cut away bucket. cut mold all around the piece and remove the piece. put mold back together and secure with saran. Pour mold and remove. This works best for tallow but I've used it for solid chocolate pieces.
have fun!


----------

